
StandCrafted – The Minimalist, Modular, Wall-Mounted Standing Desk - standcrafted
http://www.standcrafted.com
======
WalterSear
After seeing so many overpriced standing desk solutions, such as a cardboard
box for $250, I'm not interested in following something like this to launch
without some kind of general price tag.

It may have been mentioned in the video, but if it was and not elsewhere on
the site, why have the rest of the site?

~~~
standcrafted
WalterSear, thanks for the comment and we completely understand. We've
withheld the price from the website as its not our direct selling platform at
this time. The site is a landing page to provide general information and
generate interest from customers for our Kickstarter launch. All product
details including price will be published on our Kickstarter. sneak peak, the
HPDE Early Bird desk including all 4 modules will sell for $395. If a
cardboard box desk is $250, we think we have some value to offer!

